# lg x130 BIOS crash problem



## barantamer (Dec 6, 2010)

Hello I am using lg x130 notebook and somehow its BIOS have crashed..
When powered up, the fan starts running, i see only black screen and the power button is not working so i cannot turn the machine off without removing the battery.
How can i recover my BIOS ? Some says remove the CMOS batter, would that work ? or is there any other way to recover it such as booting from USB and automatically installing the BIOS ?

Thanks


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello barantamer and welcome to TSF,

Were you trying to update you BIOS? Very rarely will a BIOS fail on it's own.

Could you tell me if anything was acting strange up to the problem.
Also, in your best words, how did the laptop crash?

For now, try a "hard reset"
Disconnect the power adapter.
Remove all external accessories.
Remove the battery.
Press and hold the power button for 60 seconds.
Reinstall the battery.
Attach the power adapter.
Turn the computer on.

If that doesn't work, read through the Black Screen Issues and Troubleshooting sticky.


----------

